

Tor Project Wins Award for Role in Middle East Revolutions - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2011/04/02/tor-free-software-award/

======
shii
Tor really isn't a safe way for dissidents to interact online and pass
information. Pretty much all the exit nodes are monitored by governments and
intelligence agencies. Press about Tor, social media, and other online tools
was a big trend in the world of 2007-2008 elections, and now with all the
political unrest in North Africa and other Arab countries. But this press has
been generally with little actual content or value. Just rehashing the same
idea of "yay savvy internetz politicking" and how hip it awesome it must all
be next to pictures of lean, good-looking youth carrying signs with pithy, web
2.0 inspired quotes at rallies.

No actual analysis of how effective Tor is, how easy it is to sniff on, other
better alternatives, or anything other than the same empty congratulatory
articles and events.

Pretty dissappointing.

~~~
cheez
This is true and I would hope that a real dissident group would be using
hidden services.

That being said, I'm 93.2% sure that the USG already has ways to compromise
hidden services. Why else would they allow Tor to be exported?

